# Bailey, 18 month old German Shepherd needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Salient points: German Shepherd pure breed. Sheltered beginnings, now needs gentle exposure to build her skills further. To live with at least one other confident dog.

Bailey is a beautiful German Shepherd of 18 months. She has led a very sheltered life, without the robust exposure you would wish for as a young pup. Her character therefore was shaped into a devoted dog, nervous of human approach and dogs. We took her on as an emergency as her owner had lost her accommodation and her parents wouldn't hold her as their daughter supposed. Although she is kennelled, Janet, who works in the kennels, has taken a shine to her and takes her home with her in the evenings and she is mixing with her teeny little Chihuahua. Bailey has come on leaps and bounds with other dogs. When she first arrived her automatic response to another dog was to snarl at them and hide in a corner. Now she is the first to instigate play and mixes with all sizes and shapes of dog up to big old Rotti's. She still has a very special bond with her 'carer' Janet, but is coming round to other people.

Obviously Bailey needs a Shepherd home where they have the sense to take her slowly, build up skills and confidence over months, not days. Once settled she enjoys routine and knowing what is going on. Our Bailey is a creature of habit and, as has happened a couple of times, if she feels under pressure then she will make her way to somewhere where she feels safe. Bailey is happy to go out for long walks. She is equally as happy with short walks. As long as she has her handler by her side she is a happy girl. She has been cat tested and passed with flying colours. We have just spayed, vaxed and chipped her.

Her confidence is growing but we still have a way to go. She needs help to both accept strangers and expose her to the world. Although these are not good pictures you get a sense of her sense of vulnerability and yet also a sense she is on her way ... maturing her skills & becoming the magnificent dog she is destined to be.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bailey German Shepherd Bitch 2 yrs Donnington Castle WBerks.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

she is lovely, iv been off line for a few days because my computer was down, so iv only just seen her. im going to ring up about her tomorrow:smile:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shame we don't have better photos, have heard she is so much lovelier in the "fur"! If you are seriously interested please complete our questionnaire at: http://www.rescueremedies.co.uk/Forms.html and return it by e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please meet our lovely Bailey, Maggie (the Staffie, also an RR dog looking for a home), Rag, Tag and Bobtail (all kennel boarders). They are all dog friendly and were introduced today and boy did they have great fun as a very happy pack as you will see from the photos...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww she is lovely hope she finds her 4 ever home very soon xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Baileys foster mum on our forum today:



> Hey guys well what can I say, so sorry for not letting you know how this wonderful girl is getting on!!!!!! Totally my fault and I need a good slap, but sorry again. Have been a bit mental with work and to be honest just wanted to spend some time getting to know her before I gave an update.
> 
> Well I think the first thing I have to say is she has come on so far in the few weeks that we have had her. She has taken to myself, but its no problem for Ellie to do things with her. She loves the horses and the outside life. Vixen is her new best friend and Dudley thinks she is kinda ok too. Have had mum to visit with her dog and all the girls went tearing off around the field together trying to catch rabbits. (My MUM not included in that story)!
> 
> ...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shes gorgeous, dont think im close enough also dont have an enclosed garden


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from the mother of Baileys fosterer:



> Am staying with my daughter who is currently fostering Bailey. When I first met Bailey she had only recently arrived and although looking beautiful was reserved and didn't want to know me. In a very short while she accepted me and basically ignored me. This visit however was totally different! After an initial bark she realised she knew me and was coming to me to be petted.I was amazed at the difference in her. She looks a different dog, much more confident and playful and gets on with the other dogs really well. Its great to see them playing together. Like most alsatians she is pretty much a one person dog and I really hope she finds a lovely home soon. She was really obedient for me when I was left in charge for a day. She wants to please and I think would have potential to be an "obedience" dog. I really hope that special owner is found soon so that she can focus on her future.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

She is beautiful, shame i am not looking for a shepard this year, my daughter is only 5 months and i already have a 9 year old shepard. I'll be on the look out next year for another addition to our family.
I hope she gets a fantastic home that she deserves.


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl and has come along so well. They are such an intelligent breed. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey is still looking for her forever home. She is currently in foster and doing really well - she is ready for her forever home. Here is the latest update from her fosterer:-



> Hello everybody, well Bailey is still looking for her forever home and she is most definately ready now.
> 
> She has lots more confidence than she has had before. Gets on great with my other 2 dogs and my mums dog when she comes to stay. She loves coming out in the lorry to competitions with the horses. She is quite happy to be in the house or out on the yard as you can see from the pics.
> 
> She really deserves a new home with people to love and care for her.






> Relaxing with Vixen good job i have 2 sofas lol


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey waved goodbye and set off for pastures new. She sent us a postcard  she is not coming back, she loves her new home!


----------

